# Balant Mocking Of Gurmat Principles At Nanaksari Baba Jagir Singh' Bhog - ਨਾਨਕਸਰੀ ਸਾਧ ਜਗੀਰ ਸਿੰਘ ਦੇ ਭ



## spnadmin (Jan 31, 2011)

ਨਾਨਕਸਰੀ ਸਾਧ ਜਗੀਰ ਸਿੰਘ ਦੇ ਭੋਗ 'ਤੇ ਗੁਰਮਤਿ ਸਿਧਾਂਤਾਂ ਦੇ ਨਾਲ ਸ਼ਰੇਆਮ ਖਿਲਵਾੜ

ਹੇਠ ਤਸਵੀਰਾਂ 'ਚ ਸਾਰੇ ਦੇਖ ਸਕਦੇ ਨੇ, ਕਿਸ ਤਰ੍ਹਾਂ ਨਾਨਕਸਰੀ ਸਾਧਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਗੁਰੂ ਗ੍ਰੰਥ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਨਾਲੋਂ ਵੀ ਜ਼ਿਆਦਾ ਸਤਿਕਾਰ ਹੋ ਰਿਹਾ ਹੈ। ਸਾਰੇ ਬ੍ਰਾਹਮਣੀ ਕਰਮ ਕਾਂਡ ਕੀਤੇ ਜਾ ਰਹੇ ਨੇ। ਅਸਥੀਆਂ ਨੂੰ ਦੁੱਧ 'ਚ ਪਾਕੇ ਗਰੂ ਗ੍ਰੰਥ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਦੇ ਸਾਹਮਣੇ ਲਿਆਉਂਦਾ ਜਾ ਰਿਹਾ ਹੈ, ਸਾਧ ਦੀ ਤਸਵੀਰ ਨੂੰ ਮਾਲਾ ਪਾਕੇ, ਉਪਰ ਛਤਰੀ ਤਾਣ ਕੇ, ਗੁਰੂ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਦੇ ਬਰਾਬਰ ਰਖਿਆ ਗਿਆ। ਇਹ ਸਾਰਾ ਕੁੱਝ ਅਖੌਤੀ ਜਥੇਦਾਰਾਂ ਦੇ ਸਾਹਮਣੇ ਹੋ ਰਿਹਾ ਹੈ, ਜਿਹੜੇ ਸਿੱਖੀ ਦੇ ਅਲ਼ੰਬਰਦਾਰ / ਠੇਕੇਦਾਰ ਬਣੇ ਫਿਰਦੇ ਨੇ। ਇੱਕ ਪਾਸੇ ਇਹ ਬਿਆਨ ਦਿੰਦੇ ਨਹੀਂ ਥੱਕਦੇ ਕਿ ਡੇਰੇਦਾਰਾਂ ਨੇ ਸਿੱਖੀ ਦਾ ਬੇੜਾ ਗਰਕ ਕਰ ਦਿੱਤਾ ਹੈ, ਤੇ ਆਪ ਉਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਪਖੰਡੀ ਸਾਧਾਂ ਦੀਆਂ ਬਰਸੀਆਂ, ਭੋਗਾਂ 'ਤੇ ਹੁੰਮਹੁਮਾ ਕੇ ਪਹੁੰਚਦੇ ਨੇ।

ਬੇਗੈਰਤ ਹਨ ਉਹ ਬਾਬੇ, ਜਥੇਦਾਰ ਅਤੇ ਅਖੌਤੀ ਸਿੱਖ ਜਿਹੜੇ ਇਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਸਾਧਾਂ ਦੇ ਚੇਲੇ ਹਨ।

ਧੰਨਵਾਦ ਸਹਿਤ - ਸੰਤਾਂ ਦੇ ਕੌਤਕ ਫੇਸਬੁਕ


http://www.khalsanews.org/newspics/2011/01Jan2011/26 Jan 11/26 Jan 11 Sadh jagir s die.htm

_Background: Mourners are in attendance at a memorial ceremony following the death of Baba Jagir Singh Nanaksar of Barundi Ludhiana Punjab in 2007. His cremated bones are present in the diwan or main hall of the gurdwara, and the sangat is in attendance. Since this is a Nanaksar sangat, the tiger skin, a symbol associated with the founder of the Nanaksar tradition, Baba Nand Singh, along with a photograph of the deceased, are on display. The bones of the deceased are in darshan of Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji._


The text:  The images below speak a thousand words - all can see clearly how the Nanaksaree Saadhs are being accorded even more respect than the Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji. All Bipparwadee Brahminsim karam kaands being carried out. The Dead man's bone fragments are being washed in MILK and brought before the Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji. The Picture of the DEAD SAADH is huge,wears a maala,  has an UMBRELLA giving it "shade" under the canopy (chandoa of Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji beside it). This is all happening in the presence of our Jathedars. On one side these so called Jathedars and Dharma monopolisers don't waste any time dishing out announcements that derawallahs are sinking the ship of Gurmatt..and then these very people turn up in full force at the bhogs of these very same derawallahs they condemned.

Shameless are these so called Jathedars, their followers, these Babas and the Sikhs who throng these Thaaths/deras and follow these saadhs.
*
Article forwarded for posting by Giani Jarnail Singh ji Arshi for posting. *


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: ਨਾਨਕਸਰੀ ਸਾਧ ਜਗੀਰ ਸਿੰਘ ਦੇ ਭੋਗ 'ਤੇ ਗੁਰਮਤਿ ਸਿ&#2599*

Shamefully pathetic!!!!


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: ਨਾਨਕਸਰੀ ਸਾਧ ਜਗੀਰ ਸਿੰਘ ਦੇ ਭੋਗ 'ਤੇ ਗੁਰਮਤਿ ਸਿ&#2599*

Its becoming so obvious that this is fast turning into a DEHDHAREE GURUDOM CULT within Sikhism. From the beginning these Babas have been playing "havoc" with the Arrangement of Gurbani in SGGS by introducing their own "methodology of reading" such as SAMPAT paath...where a few shabads are repeated every few shabads instead of continously reading the Gurbani as written by Guru Arjun JI sahib in SGGS. According to them such an "*Patthus-Interruptus*" is more "productive/beneficial" etc etc than *straight forward paath* we all are used to !!.. Perhaps they have a Ishar Report to back this theory !!
2. Secondly..the Babas Picture is now only second place to SGGS...in the Nagar Kirtan, the SGGS leads in a PALKI..while the following SIMILAR PALKI has  a huge pic of the Baba !! And by implication..those who Matha Tek to the First Palki..also do the same to the second one !! By RIGHT there should be NO ...SECOND third palki etc...

3. The HUGE Baba pics in the Darbar are already a regular accepted part and parcel of all nanksaree Thaaths ( NOTE: NOT GURDWARAS - No NISHAN SAHIBS as well as NO Guru Ka Langgar thus breaking two of Sikhism's Biggest Pillars and NOT called GURDWARA but THAATH !! is another affront to the SGGS as GURU !!).

4, And NOW this public anti-maryada acts based on BIPPARISM rather than GURMAT show that no more proof is needed as to why this is a Cult and NOT Mainstream Sikhism.


----------

